# Getting someones name from car number plate



## Yeager

Hi,

Just wondering is it possible to trace a car number plate to someones name without the use of the Gardai? 

Are there any agencies that can disclose this information?

Thanks


----------



## Smashbox

I very much doubt that, unless someone at the tax/registeration office would tell you, which I doubt they'd legally be able to.


----------



## JoeB

Well, that site 'cartel' or whatever can trace a reg number to a make and model of car.. and they claim not to use government information to do this as far as I know


----------



## CCOVICH

JoeBallantin said:


> Well, that site 'cartel' or whatever can trace a reg number to a make and model of car.. and they claim not to use government information to do this as far as I know



But they don't disclose the owner's name.


----------



## JoeB

Well, maybe they don't have the owners name.. where would they get the name?

I just mentioned Cartel because most people are probably surprised that even the Make and Model of car can be obtained legally from the Reg Number.. is there a government department I can ring for this information? Has my insurance company sold my data? Has the government given access to one of its databases to a private company?

And if not, where does it come from?


----------



## DavyJones

Use this site to check out coulour and make of car. http://www.motorcheck.ie/Index.aspx . That is probably as good as it gets.


----------



## CCOVICH

From www.cartell.ie

_Cartell works closely with Government services and other sectors to establish, verify and record the history on a vehicle._

_Cartell does not hold any personal data associated with any vehicle._

I'm not aware of 'how' Cartell operates, but it's not that unsual, the AA etc have been providing similar services in the UK for years.


----------



## Rois

I used to work in motor tax and, to the best of my knowledge, only the Dept of Env and the Gardai have access to the Vehicle Registration Database.  It was strictly forbidden to give this information out to members of the public.


----------



## csirl

Why does the OP want to do this? If we knew the reason, maybe we could suggest alternative ways of dealing with the issue.


----------



## jhegarty

Rois said:


> I used to work in motor tax and, to the best of my knowledge, only the Dept of Env and the Gardai have access to the Vehicle Registration Database.  It was strictly forbidden to give this information out to members of the public.




And the NCT.


----------



## woodbine

i would imagine that cartel and similar sites get the information from whatever database is used for when the vehicle is registered and nothing else. the colour and reg of the car are in the public domain already so giving these details out does not infringe on anyone's personal details. 

if the OP wants the details because they saw someone in the car e.g. driving dangerously, they could go to their local garda station who will trace the registered owner and a local guard will have a word.


----------



## Yorrick

There used to be a system where a Solicitor could write to the Motor Tax Office and receive registration details for a small fee. I am not sure if that has changed since the Data Protection Act was introdduced


----------



## starlite68

jhegarty said:


> And the NCT.


and insurance companies!


----------



## Yeager

The reason I'm looking for the information in the first place is that people stayed in my families B&B last weekend and took off without paying. The owner of the jeep that I have the number plate of was there boss but he did not stay just dropped them off. Gardai were contacted about the situation and have siad that because the ownwer of the jeep himself was not staying they could not disclose his name.

Being a B&B and pretty informal no names were taken etc.

We are thinking if we could get the name follow up with the boss then the issue would more than likely be sorted.

Its not alot of money its just to catch theses cheats out - i'm sure its not the first time it has happened or will happen.


----------



## Smashbox

Thats a hard situation, but you're not gonna get anyone to share this information with you. Terrible, but thats the way it is. Perhaps your family should change their procedure and take a CC/Laser for collateral in case this happens again.


----------



## Yeager

Yeah they are going to change the booking process alright. Its the first time in almost 30 years it has happened I think. They would often ask for a CC number for bookings over the phone during high season but they don't have facilities to process CC payment but its usually enough to scare people and not do no shows.

I have one more plan up my slieve - I'm determined not to let this one go.


----------



## Smashbox

Let us know how you get on, and good luck.


----------



## csirl

Yeager said:


> The reason I'm looking for the information in the first place is that people stayed in my families B&B last weekend and took off without paying. The owner of the jeep that I have the number plate of was there boss but he did not stay just dropped them off. Gardai were contacted about the situation and have siad that because the ownwer of the jeep himself was not staying they could not disclose his name.
> 
> Being a B&B and pretty informal no names were taken etc.
> 
> We are thinking if we could get the name follow up with the boss then the issue would more than likely be sorted.
> 
> Its not alot of money its just to catch theses cheats out - i'm sure its not the first time it has happened or will happen.


 
I assume the Gardai are going to charge them, so you'll find out their identities when they appear in court.


----------



## iggy

csirl said:


> I assume the Gardai are going to charge them, so you'll find out their identities when they appear in court.


 
Charge who though?
The problem is that the OP has no names for the culprits hence the post in the first place.


----------



## Seagull

Can you ask the gardai to contact the owner of the jeep in order to get the details of the guests who left without paying?


----------



## rosemartin

you have received a poor service from the gardai.  this is a simple procedure. you must make a statement of complaint in writing to a garda which you are prepared to back up by going to court.  the obligation is then on the garda to investigate the matter.  you have the number of the jeep.  they should then be able to track who had use of the jeep on the night.  if this was done you will probably find you will be re imbursed.  from what you have said the gardai have done very little.  you need to find the name of a good garda in your area,  the one you got only paid you lip service. as a victim you are entitled to certain information but giving the reg plate details is a breach of data protection act.  but you must make a statement of complaint


----------



## Complainer

What if the jeep driver says they were hitchers that he picked up?


----------



## starlite68

if you are on good terms with a gaurd..or know anyone who is,they will  run the reg on the computer, only takes a few minutes......worth a few pints of the black stuff though!


----------



## Complainer

starlite68 said:


> if you are on good terms with a gaurd..or know anyone who is,they will  run the reg on the computer, only takes a few minutes......worth a few pints of the black stuff though!


These searches are recorded and linked to the guard, so if there is a later complaint, it will be clear what guard did the dirty deed. Not worth a few pints to lose your job.


----------



## starlite68

Complainer said:


> These searches are recorded and linked to the guard, so if there is a later complaint, it will be clear what guard did the dirty deed. Not worth a few pints to lose your job.


a guard in this country would nearly have to murder someone to be in any danger of looseing their job...i dont think doing a search of a car reg on a computer would cause him/her in any great problems.


----------



## Yeager

Cheers for all the ideas - I want to keep it above board if possible the country is corrupt enough without paying a gard off with pints!

Will write a letter to the local Gardai as suggested and make it more official than a word with one of them in the station. I agree there is more they could do in this case.


----------



## Padraigb

Non-payment of a bill is usually a civil matter, to be dealt with between the person claiming the money and the person from whom it is claimed. The Gardaí have no role to play in it.

In the situation being discussed here, the driver of the vehicle seems unlikely even to be a party to the case, but a witness. Sorry, Yeager, I think you are unlikely to get anywhere by going down this road. Write the letter, and hope for the best, but don't expect anything.


----------



## deadwood

starlite68 said:


> if you are on good terms with a gaurd..or know anyone who is,they will run the reg on the computer, only takes a few minutes......worth a few pints of the black stuff though!


Data Protection Act



starlite68 said:


> a guard in this country would nearly have to murder someone to be in any danger of looseing their job...i dont think doing a search of a car reg on a computer would cause him/her in any great problems.


As above. Guards have been sacked for this.



Yeager said:


> Will write a letter to the local Gardai as suggested and make it more official than a word with one of them in the station. I agree there is more they could do in this case.


Best idea yet. 
Civil/criminal lines being blurred here. 
It might be sorted by a simple phone call though. It may have been a simple mistake- the "culprits" might have assumed the b&b will bill them from credit card details given on the phone or they might have "forgotten" to pay.


----------



## Jane Doe

Yorrick said:


> There used to be a system where a Solicitor could write to the Motor Tax Office and receive registration details for a small fee. I am not sure if that has changed since the Data Protection Act was introdduced


It didn't have to be a solicitor anyone could do it but that was before shannon I think. So you would writes to the motor tax office in the county where the car was regd enclosing 5 old pounds i do believe


----------



## skingtile

if they left at a suspicious time or manner it could be reasonable to asume that the same vehicle picked them up, hence accessory after the fact , approach gardai with this view and make a statement in writing and seek action


----------



## skingtile

it is a criminal act you have the right to garda action


----------



## taponavillus

you can apply to the car tax office and pay a fee


----------

